# Flowering!!



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 14, 2014)

I've noticed these clusters coming up here recently the Indica I was growing started showing female sex and actually have 5-6 flowers but my sativa has over 30 flowers started...here are some pics 

View attachment WP_20140814_005.jpg


View attachment WP_20140814_004.jpg


View attachment WP_20140814_003.jpg


View attachment fcc889f9-38e9-400c-b345-01f225f43e0e_TapatalkEditedImage.jpg


View attachment 141cab99-4c2d-4208-9592-9e82b9b93326_TapatalkEditedImage.jpg


View attachment WP_20140814_007.jpg


View attachment WP_20140814_009.jpg


----------



## Locked (Aug 14, 2014)

Yep, you be flowering. Congrats.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 15, 2014)

:woohoo:
Congrats


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 18, 2014)

only around 8 weeks to go lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 19, 2014)

Time to start giving them some flowering nutes or boosters to get them on the right track for fflower building.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2014)

I anticipate the sativa ones taking longer than 8 weeks, but the indica will most likely be ready in 8-9 weeks.  Looking great!


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> Time to start giving them some flowering nutes or boosters to get them on the right track for fflower building.





thats what I got the big bloom for


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 20, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I anticipate the sativa ones taking longer than 8 weeks, but the indica will most likely be ready in 8-9 weeks.  Looking great!





thanks! I'll update every week on flowering process


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 20, 2014)

yeah all depends i personaly have tookin sativas at 55-60 days. 12 week sativas strains that finish in 12 weeks in a indoor setting...... outdoors usually never go the full time jmo from my od experience longest ive had a sat go outdoors is around 70 days and it was around 30% amber if i remember right but some sat. strains are diff personaly id start checking trich color at week 8 or so cause ive had indicas that finshed in 45 days and so u never know dont go by weeks go by trichs they never lie


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 21, 2014)

Week 2 of flowering 

View attachment WP_20140821_001.jpg


View attachment WP_20140821_002.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 21, 2014)

looking good! :48:


----------



## giggy (Aug 21, 2014)

love that sativa, nice plants.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## rodroc (Aug 22, 2014)

Awesome friend, congrats.  Looking great.  Any more updates?


----------

